# more pics.



## ornata (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Rain_Flower (Jun 7, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, the ladybug and dragonfly especially caught my eye


----------



## anaconda19 (Jun 7, 2008)

wow amazing pictures what camera and equip are you using?


----------



## ornata (Jun 8, 2008)

anaconda19 said:


> wow amazing pictures what camera and equip are you using?


thank you=)

Actually, I am using relatively cheap equipment, a fujifilm s6500fd(megazoom) and a raynox dcr-250 super macro linse!

You dont always haft to use very expensive gear to take good photos..


----------

